# Fob doesn't control windows?



## andrewzpsu (Aug 6, 2014)

So the Atlas seems to be a pretty solid car for my wife. And I enjoy the gizmos.... we've had it for all of 3 hours now. But one thing I noticed is that the key fob doesn't control the windows like when you press and hold unlock, or lock. Her 2008 Jetta lowered them. What gives?

Need a change in Vag-com?

Any cool tricks I should try with the car? Its the SEL Premium with 4 Motion.


----------



## dre5ified (Jan 14, 2016)

I would bet this could be added with vag-com.

I think some markets have it enabled but all the US vehicles were disabled for safety reasons. 

The remote would override pinch protection and someone could get rolled up when you arent looking if you did it remotely.
The only thing you can do without vag-com edits is close all windows by manually holding the lock directly on the car. Its possibly limited to the driver door as well.

That way if someone gets hurt VW isn't liable.


----------



## vwatlasusa (Feb 26, 2017)

i would really hate it if they have disabled... its a nice feature when its hot out there and u want it open before u get in..


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*Check out other thread post on Keyfob comfort option...*

See http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8694065-Ross-Tech-VCDS-support-update-for-the-Atlas&p=107455706&viewfull=1#post107455706


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

fob doesn't control windows, but if you have the KEYSS access, pressing and holding the lock sensor on front driver or passenger door will close the windows without having to go inside and switch to ACC.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Got it to work, please see thread previously mentioned in my last post.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vwatlasusa said:


> i would really hate it if they have disabled... its a nice feature when its hot out there and u want it open before u get in..


Are Atlas buyers really that fragile?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Got it to work, please see thread previously mentioned in my last post.


wonder why its in the head unit settings when you need to activate it with vcds. Why even put it in there?


----------



## joninotown (Aug 8, 2021)

andrewzpsu said:


> So the Atlas seems to be a pretty solid car for my wife. And I enjoy the gizmos.... we've had it for all of 3 hours now. But one thing I noticed is that the key fob doesn't control the windows like when you press and hold unlock, or lock. Her 2008 Jetta lowered them. What gives?
> 
> Need a change in Vag-com?
> 
> Any cool tricks I should try with the car? Its the SEL Premium with 4 Motion.


Yes it can be done had my son do it this weekend it works with the key fob…


----------

